
Bend, Oregon becomes a commuter town for Silicon Valley despite the 10-hr drive - rmason
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/04/bend-oregon-is-becoming-one-of-silicon-valleys-top-commuter-towns.html
======
dawnerd
Headline is clickbait. Telecommuting isn’t a commute. Also nothing new that
people from Silicon Valley are moving to Oregon. It’s one of the few places on
the west coast with affordable housing (despite the locals saying housing
prices are out of control).

~~~
5555624
Commuting to a local office doesn't count, either. Kollective, according to
the article, now has a bigger office in Bend than in the Bay Area.

------
molecule
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16517929](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16517929)

------
nunez
I would 100% do that commute if, like him, I had my own prop plane. Flying is
awesome.

